# Chaos Machine Ticking???



## K Pedals (Aug 13, 2019)

Haven’t seen anybody post they had this problem... when in bypass the chaos machine is ticking in time with the rate knob?
Any ideas??? I’ve tried moving the input and output wire the only thing that seems to affect it is the right expression jack.?.??


----------



## zgrav (Aug 13, 2019)

try rotating the two inner jacks to put both sets of wires toward the sides of the enclosure instead of the middle to see if the wires are picking up the noise as they go across the pots.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 24, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Haven’t seen anybody post they had this problem... when in bypass the chaos machine is ticking in time with the rate knob?
> Any ideas??? I’ve tried moving the input and output wire the only thing that seems to affect it is the right expression jack.?.??


Did you get it sorted out ? Just finished boxing mine and it also ticks in bypass. Plus i will have to watch other videos of the original, but mine is kinda noisy when activated and no notes are played :/. The sweeping noise is constant and when i play notes it gets better but of what i heard of the original its still way to noisy... still no schematic so i dont know where to begin in troubleshooting this one!


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 24, 2019)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Did you get it sorted out ? Just finished boxing mine and it also ticks in bypass. Plus i will have to watch other videos of the original, but mine is kinda noisy when activated and no notes are played :/. The sweeping noise is constant and when i play notes it gets better but of what i heard of the original its still way to noisy... still no schematic so i dont know where to begin in troubleshooting this one!


I just set that and the duo phase to the side they’re both ticking in bypass... I don’t really know what to do about it... I’ve tried moving the input and output wires away and that helps but doesn’t stop it... I was gonna order some shielded wire and try that and forgot all about it


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yeah i tried taping the wires to the enclosure but that dint help. I got some shielded wire when i get the chance i will try that. Also i got some opa2134 and will try switching the tl072 to see if that helps :x. I dint socket the transistors so changing those will have to wait for the schematic xD i will report back as soon as i can !


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 24, 2019)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Yeah i tried taping the wires to the enclosure but that dint help. I got some shielded wire when i get the chance i will try that. Also i got some opa2134 and will try switching the tl072 to see if that helps :x. I dint socket the transistors so changing those will have to wait for the schematic xD i will report back as soon as i can !


Ok yeah let me know what you find out and I’ll do the same...


----------



## spike-blues1991 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi guys I have the same problem here with ticking in bypass and I realized, If I put the chaos machine after a reverb or delay, the ticking disappear completely. Have you found a solution? I insulated with tape every pot and jack input... But it doesn t stops.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 17, 2019)

Shielded wire will help. Try putting a buffer in front of it (or a buffered pedal to experiment...everyone has a Boss kicking around!) If there was a schematic I’d probably have more suggestions. If you can isolate which opamp is part of the LFO section, stick a TL022 in there instead of O72. This has cured a few of my ticking pedals as the TL022 draws less current.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jan 13, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Haven’t seen anybody post they had this problem... when in bypass the chaos machine is ticking in time with the rate knob?
> Any ideas??? I’ve tried moving the input and output wire the only thing that seems to affect it is the right expression jack.?.??



Hey bringing this tread back from the dead ,^^ gonna give it a other shot at troubleshooting this f***** pedal ! As I was comparing the few pictures of this pedal builds on the forum trying to figure if a had screwed up on the resistors I notice that your build K-pedals has the expression jacks tip and shaft mixed up! Maybe that will help with the ticking!


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 13, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Hey bringing this tread back from the dead ,^^ gonna give it a other shot at troubleshooting this f***** pedal ! As I was comparing the few pictures of this pedal builds on the forum trying to figure if a had screwed up on the resistors I notice that your build K-pedals has the expression jacks tip and shaft mixed up! Maybe that will help with the ticking!


It’s still ticking after I changed it around but that was a good catch!!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jan 13, 2020)

And re testing mine I forgot how intense the sweeping was when engage and not playing ... It's as if the lfo and envelope sweep is super amplified :/ I could ask for the schematic but I got no clue how envelope filters work T_T


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jan 13, 2020)

IMG-20200113-160202
					

Image IMG-20200113-160202 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Here's a pic of my build... I tried twisting all the expression Jack wire in a bundle but that didn't change anything.... I also removed the jacks and jumpered the wires but it's still the same


----------



## falzhobel (Jan 14, 2020)

Have you tried a different Power Supply ? Daisy-chaining with other pedal helps sometime. 

I've had trouble with isolated power supply, maybe try a standard one. Also, some amp are very sensitive (Fender Hot Rod are very sensitive with my Sea Machine chorus...).


----------



## Robert (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm going to dig the prototype back out later and give this one another play through.   I don't remember any ticking at all.

I'll get the schematic added to the build docs ASAP as well.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah I tried a boss power supply and a Dunlop brick and it's as noisy :/


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Sep 7, 2021)

I've just finished my DuoPhase build and have come across the ticking. I used the 4 jack wiring and one of the wires travels under the LFO section, so I will try the shielded cable first. In the meantime did you guys get this solved with anything in particular?


----------



## Stickman393 (Sep 8, 2021)

I've got my own chaos machine build in the works here...

I've had decent luck with shielded wire between the jack and the footswitch on my builds with LFOs.  This one I took the extra step of adding in a buffer daughter board...a high impedance signal is easily influenced by electromagnetism, a buffered, low impedance signal...not so much.

Shielded wire is great though...I've had good luck with gavitt style push-back wire.  If you do opt to use gavitt style wire, it would be a good idea to slide some heat shrink tubing over it so you don't end up shorting against anything else...here I've used some silicon tubing that I wasn't going to use anywhere else..  Something like Mogami W2314 would work too, though at a diameter of 4mm it might be a bit on the large side.  Just make sure you land the shield at the ring, otherwise you're not really shielding the wire.  You're just wrapping it in aluminum foil.

Hmm.  I gotta work a faraday cage into one of my designs...


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 8, 2021)

I have seen with @cooder ’s builds - he extends the ground wire out of the jack and actually tacks it to the enclosure itself. Maybe that may ground it better.


----------



## Kroars (Sep 13, 2021)

Not sure if this helps, I built one of these a year or so ago but didn’t install the expression jacks.  I had no ticking whatsoever.  I wonder if it would be worth it to take the expression jacks out and jumper to see if the ticks go away?


----------



## Stickman393 (Sep 13, 2021)

Kroars said:


> Not sure if this helps, I built one of these a year or so ago but didn’t install the expression jacks.  I had no ticking whatsoever.  I wonder if it would be worth it to take the expression jacks out and jumper to see if the ticks go away?


Hmmmm...

I gotta get mine wired up here.

From my own observations, I agree.  The exp jacks are likely the source of the noise.  Even just looking at the schematic...that rate expression jack looks like the most likely culprit.

Take a look...it's directly integrated into the LFO circuit, and right next to the (presumably) HI-Z input jack.

So...we can battle this thing out with 3 tools: Distance, Buffering, and Shielding.

The *BEST* way to take care of this, at least on paper:

Feed it with a Low-Z input signal, after something else in your rig with a buffered bypass.  Relocate the input and output jacks to the side, shield the input and output signals.  Shield the expression wiring as well.


----------

